# Looking for the safest way to refine



## Anonymous (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello All,
I haven't ever tried to refine gold, but I am very interested. I have a lot of scrap computer parts.
I've been surfing for methods, but they are all so confusing. I was wondering if someone could give me some tips on the safest, easiest way to get the gold off of these parts. Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Nick,

Take a little time to browse the forum a little. Once you decide which way you want to go ask about the method you are most interested in. 

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 30, 2007)

I was looking around in the tutorials and seen your post on electrolytic recovery. I tried to go to the link to watch the video on how to build an electrolytic cell, but the link was dead. Is there somewhere else I can see how this is done?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 30, 2007)

I had then disabled, they are on now. Enjoy.

Be sure to post your questions and comments if you have any.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 3, 2007)

I think the electrolytic cell looks like it's pretty straight forward. However I couldn't hear what chemicals you were using. And how many times can the same batch be used. Another thing is how would you recommend getting the gold plating off of Memory, Pci cards ect. Or is it even worth the effort. Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 3, 2007)

I used 3 cups Sulfuric to 3/8 tsp glycerin

The 'fingers' you asked about are worth processing. 

Here's a start on the info:

http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=155

Here's the followup comments:

http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=157

Welcome to the forum, I hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 4, 2007)

I know I'm probablly getting on your nerves. But another question is how to get the coating off of motherboards. And is there an easy way to get the transformers ect off of them as well. I'm just doing homework right now to make sure I understand everything I need to do this the right way. Thanks alot for all of your help.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 4, 2007)

There is another topic that deals with most of the stuff you are asking. 

Here's the link:

http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30.

There are a few others but they aren't as detailed as this one.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks again!!! That does explain in detail. Now I have to collect all of my parts and start stripping them down. You have been a big help. Much appreciated!!!!!!


----------

